
Show HN: Quick chats with experts, pay what you want, food money for your skills - hbob
https://app.xtensio.com/folio/tesc62bt
======
codegladiator
> If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please don't do a Show
> HN. Once it's ready, come back and do it then.

